# Samsung HDTV issues



## Jazzfish (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a Samsung HLT5076SX/XAA, which my wife and I inherited from her mother, who'd had it about two years before she died.

This morning I was watching TV, and it suddenly shut off, making a whirring noise.

It then made several attempts to come back on, the "LAMP" light blinking steadily the whole time, while the "TIMER" light responded to my attempts to use the remote. 

After two or three tries, the whirring stopped, and all three lights started blinking together.

I unplugged the set and left it for about two hours.
Plugging it back in and attempting to turn it on yielded no picture or sound, but merely the whirring noise and it again attempted to activate again.

I have absolutely no experience when it comes to television repair or maintenance, and we never got a manual for the set, so I have no clue what the problem could be.


----------



## Jazzfish (Jan 7, 2008)

Jazzfish said:


> I have a Samsung HLT5076SX/XAA, which my wife and I inherited from her mother, who'd had it about two years before she died.
> 
> This morning I was watching TV, and it suddenly shut off, making a whirring noise.
> 
> ...


CORRECTION:

Plugging it back in started the process AUTOMATICALLY, with no input required or accepted.


----------



## Jackall14 (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a samsung tv 2333hd and I would like the original parameters of the following sub-menu in the menu secret of this TV: WB and adc result. Someone can give them to me?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Jazzfish

The whirring noise you hear is the color wheel spinning or attempting to spin. Replace the lamp it should solve the problem. When you replace the lamp there is a ballast and a large capacitor, if the capacitor is bulging it also has to be replaced. 


post back your findings.


----------

